# Can you drill through Cast Iron???



## rbranstner (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a Cast Iron Pot and lid that I am planning on using in my smoker for my wood. My question is are you able to drill through one of those Cast Iron lids without breaking the whole thing? I guess if you can't I will just put the lid a little to the side to let the smoke out.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem as long as you are careful and also keep your bit oiled with cutting oil...


----------



## raceyb (Dec 7, 2009)

As BBQ said, keep your bit oiled.  Best way would be a drill press, baring that, make sure you apply even steady pressure and let the drill bit do the work.


----------



## erain (Dec 7, 2009)

cast iron is very machinable and with a HSS dril bit, and a bit of oil or cutting lube you will have no problem with a sharp bit... keep drill motor rpms low so you wont overheat the bit. you should have no problem. cast iron is one of the easier metals to work with.


----------



## hog warden (Dec 7, 2009)

You might be able to, but you don't have to. Put something under the lid to prop it up. I use three fence steeples, which are about 1/8" wire. They allow just the right amount of air in so stuff will burn/smolder and let the smoke out. It would also work if you put it on a burner.

That way, if it doesn't work, you can always go back.


----------

